# new to the site :)



## [email protected] (May 17, 2009)

high everyone. 
im new, as you may notice.
just trying to find out some new stuff about dro.
like everyone else


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

How's it goin'.


----------



## jcdws602 (May 17, 2009)

HOW YOU DOING!!..........Welcome!!!This is a great place to learn.Is that you ??? On the pic?? if so nice shirt.


----------



## jerryclub1 (May 17, 2009)

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> How's it goin'.


im good aha, what about you? 



jcdws602 said:


> HOW YOU DOING!!..........Welcome!!!This is a great place to learn.Is that you ??? On the pic?? if so nice shirt.


thanks, haha def my second fave shirt 



jerryclub1 said:


> Have fun and enjoy!


thanks ahah.



~


----------



## bluntz04 (May 18, 2009)

i want some dro


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

I'm Fine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

bluntz04 said:


> i want some dro


maaaaan, dont we all? 




Ganjaglutin said:


> I'm Fine.


CL x]


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

So Are You Growing Right Now?


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> So Are You Growing Right Now?


 
sort of. ahaa


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Sort Of. Is There A Marijuana Plant In Your Possesion Which You Are Growing?


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2009)

lmfao sort of.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

OK.........


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> OK.........


 
well im not gunna give you or anyone a straight answer to that..
say your computer gets seized.
just say.
and........ they find this in your history and then they have proof you have it.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

LMAO. We'll If Your Scared That's Gonna Happen To Me Then Your Already Fucked.


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2009)

*Welcome......*


----------



## Boneman (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> LMAO. We'll If Your Scared That's Gonna Happen To Me Then Your Already Fucked.


im talking about myself lmfao.
but that sucks i can imagine.



Twistyman said:


> *Welcome......*





Boneman said:


> Welcome to RIU


thanks very much guys.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

........


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> ........


 
 lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


>


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

I Like That Smilie.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I Like That Smilie.


*all the reason to post it i guess*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Yup


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Yup


 




yaaaaaa.....


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

UhhhHuh...


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> UhhhHuh...


 
nice avatar picture by the way


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Its The Best.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Its The Best.


 
its hilarious lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

I Wanted It To Say, "Do You Like Candy!!!!!" And On Here It'd Be Pretty Obvious What It Meant. But It Wasn't Clear Enough For Me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I Wanted It To Say, "Do You Like Candy!!!!!" And On Here It'd Be Pretty Obvious What It Meant. But It Wasn't Clear Enough For Me.


lmfao well the way it is now is funny


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

Gene Wilders The Best.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Gene Wilders The Best.


 
lol ya
i liked him better in this
http://www.bloodygoodhorror.com/bgh/files/movieposter.jpg


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 21, 2009)

You Have No Idea How Ironic You Saying That Is.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> You Have No Idea How Ironic You Saying That Is.


 

why is it ironic?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Other Than Being One Of MY Favorite Movies. It's My Favorite Movie. My Grandmother Was Invited To The Set By Brooks.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

"Family Favorite Movie


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Other Than Being One Of MY Favorite Movies. It's My Favorite Movie. My Grandmother Was Invited To The Set By Brooks.


 
damn thats sick.
pretty old movie though


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

'74...........


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> '74...........


i wasnt even thought of yet
let alone born


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

Yup............


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Yup............


 
lmfao
but around then is when all the sickest horror films came out.
horror is my favourite genre.
such movies as.. the original texas chainsaw maccacre and black christmas
good movies then. and the remakes are pretty good too


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 22, 2009)

More or Less.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> More or Less.


 
yaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

"all the sickest horror films came out."

More or Less. Alot Of The Classic Or Best Horror Movies Came Out Then.
Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street Were Purely 80's Though.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> "all the sickest horror films came out."
> 
> More or Less. Alot Of The Classic Or Best Horror Movies Came Out Then.
> Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street Were Purely 80's Though.


 
i know, those are good movies to
but i dont like them
lol i like the original texas chainsaw massacre and black christmas
im pretty sure their my favourite oldest horror movies. lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Yah. You Luckily Can Call Halloween On Your Side. 1978.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Yah. You Luckily Can Call Halloween On Your Side. 1978.


whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

You Can Toke That Bong All You Like. It's Still True.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> You Can Toke That Bong All You Like. It's Still True.


lmaoooooooo w/e


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Bored. One Of The Few Days When Im Actually Sitting At My Laptop Instead Of Using My Cell-phone.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Bored. One Of The Few Days When Im Actually Sitting At My Laptop Instead Of Using My Cell-phone.


 
sounds fun lol.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 26, 2009)

.........


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

Ummm, Laugh My Ass Off???? IDK Where To Go From Here....


----------



## Jester7even (May 27, 2009)

Hello I am new , I have my card , but I am having a hard time trying to find anything affordable. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

Shepj Can You Get My Back Here?


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Shepj Can You Get My Back Here?


 
no
because i killed him


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 27, 2009)

I'm Free!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I'm Free!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

Anybody Else Get A Database Error Yesterday


----------



## braker642 (May 29, 2009)

just wanted to say hey


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 29, 2009)

Hey Stranger.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Anybody Else Get A Database Error Yesterday


i did D;
lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

Pissed Me Off. I Fixed My Computer So That's Cool...


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Pissed Me Off. I Fixed My Computer So That's Cool...


yaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh.........


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

Yaaaaaah...............


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Yaaaaaah...............


 
kiss-ass


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

Did You Just Kiss My Leg?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Did You Just Kiss My Leg?


nahh das u kissin mine


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

Predictable!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Predictable!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

I Think Im Ready To Stop Coming On RIU Waddya Think?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I Think Im Ready To Stop Coming On RIU Waddya Think?


i think that if you do you should add my email


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

Add Your Email Huh.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Add Your Email Huh.


 
y3 coz u iz funay


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

Sure Am......


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Sure Am......


loll yee......


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 30, 2009)

My Internet Was Down For Like Nearly An Hour Just Now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> My Internet Was Down For Like Nearly An Hour Just Now.


lol i got off when i posted last anyways


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 31, 2009)

Likewise...


----------



## dahamma (May 31, 2009)

protect yourself blaze


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 31, 2009)

Keep Your Cross Close At Hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

dahamma said:


> protect yourself blaze


from.......?



Ganjaglutin said:


> Keep Your Cross Close At Hand.


lmfao wtf?......


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 1, 2009)

I Have But The Slightest Idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I Have But The Slightest Idea.


loooool........


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 1, 2009)

Crazy Place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Crazy Place.


what is???????


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 1, 2009)

RIU Of course! Your A Bit Thicker Than I Would've Suspected If You Dont Mind Me Saying. And Being Stoned Isnt A Good Excuse. I'm Constantly Stoned And I'm Pretty Smart I Think.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> RIU Of course! Your A Bit Thicker Than I Would've Suspected If You Dont Mind Me Saying. And Being Stoned Isnt A Good Excuse. I'm Constantly Stoned And I'm Pretty Smart I Think.


thicker?
lmfao what is this?
you saying im dumb? lmfao


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 1, 2009)

Precisely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

ganjaglutin said:


> precisely.


!   .............


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 1, 2009)

That's Alright Blaze, Your On A Distinguished Road.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> That's Alright Blaze, Your On A Distinguished Road.


i hate you


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Well It's True! Put Your Mouse Over The Green Bar Below "Posts: 103".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well It's True! Put Your Mouse Over The Green Bar Below "Posts: 103".


that doesnt mean im done
how bout you go to my page and see how long ive been on the site
lmfao
i only been on here for like 3 fucking weeks.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

?
Your Done With What? Your Distinguised Road?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> ?
> Your Done With What? Your Distinguised Road?


dumb* not done
lmfaoooooooo


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh. That Makes More Sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Oh. That Makes More Sense.


 shhhhhhh......................


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Silencio.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Silencio.....


yuuuuuuuuuhpppppp...........


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

So Whats New In Your Day To Day Life.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> So Whats New In Your Day To Day Life.


well.
i fucked my face up lmfao
my friend and i climbed onto this roof of this old place and smoked a blunt and we were running to the chimney part on the roof but it was like braced up to this pole across the roof with huge ass metal rope shit and it was all rusty and there was a part thats like as big as a brick a hunk of rusty fucking steel that clotheslined me right in the face and i got like from my lip to the top of my nose all fucked up.
hurt like a bitch.
ahaha what about you?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Buddy Just Got Out Of Jail. Caught With Shrooms.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Buddy Just Got Out Of Jail. Caught With Shrooms.


damn that sucks lmfao


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

9 months. Could've Been Worse Couldve Been Better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> 9 months. Could've Been Worse Couldve Been Better.


i guess so lmfao.


----------



## grow space (Jun 6, 2009)

hello all new fellow growers out there.


keep those buds sticky.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2009)

grow space said:


> hello all new fellow growers out there.
> 
> 
> keep those buds sticky.....


for sure lmfaooooo


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

So Hows It Goin Blaze


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> So Hows It Goin Blaze


its good i guess, just waiting for school to be done with
so i can finally kick back and party for the summer


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

Dats Cool. So What Ya Growin'?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Dats Cool. So What Ya Growin'?


tomatoes fhjdhgjfgjj


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

Really? So Am I. Tommarow Im Transplanting Them Outside.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2009)

thats always the fun part loll


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

Yah I Gotta Do It Soon. Two Feet Tall, To Big For It's Pot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Yah I Gotta Do It Soon. Two Feet Tall, To Big For It's Pot.


mine are already outside


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


>


 
loll lookin goood.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 8, 2009)

How You Doin Today.


----------



## CocksonSwolehard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yo quit e-molesting this girl, bro!


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 8, 2009)

what up man. i see your from canada are you watching the stanley cup?


----------



## CocksonSwolehard (Jun 8, 2009)

No whats Stanley Cup? The hockey thing? lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 8, 2009)

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## CocksonSwolehard (Jun 8, 2009)

Just screwin' wich you, mang.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> How You Doin Today.


counting down the days to summer.
im sick of school!



CocksonSwolehard said:


> Yo quit e-molesting this girl, bro!


LMFAO!



LiEBE420 said:


> what up man. i see your from canada are you watching the stanley cup?


lol no id rather play hockey then watch it.. lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 9, 2009)

I Have Summer All Year Round!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 9, 2009)

A Fuck. Wait A Second, Now That I See It From The Perspective Of An Inmate. That Cat Would Be Having A Bad Trip. It's Being Experimented On In A Foreign Setting. That Couldn't Be Comfortable And For A First Time Psychedelic User, Comfort Is Key. SORRY KITTY!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> I Have Summer All Year Round!


i wish i did. _fucking highschool_ 



Ganjaglutin said:


> A Fuck. Wait A Second, Now That I See It From The Perspective Of An Inmate. That Cat Would Be Having A Bad Trip. It's Being Experimented On In A Foreign Setting. That Couldn't Be Comfortable And For A First Time Psychedelic User, Comfort Is Key. SORRY KITTY!


this is why i said its cruel! espcially this kitty isnt even a inmate, just an innocent cat that someone probly stole from some little kid


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 12, 2009)

Oooooh! High School Girl!



" Ya Know What I Love These High School Girls, I Get Older, They Stay The Same Age!" ~ Woodard, "Dazed And Confused"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Oooooh! High School Girl!
> 
> 
> 
> " Ya Know What I Love These High School Girls, I Get Older, They Stay The Same Age!" ~ Woodard, "Dazed And Confused"


 
thats a sick movie loll.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 14, 2009)

It's One Of My Favorites.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> It's One Of My Favorites.


same
along with rolling kansas, homegrown, up in smoke, how high, everything with seth rogan
ahaha.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 15, 2009)

Yup, A Few Of Those I Really Like As Well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Yup, A Few Of Those I Really Like As Well.


yaaaaaaa me toooooooooooo. lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 15, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> yaaaaaaaaaa.


 
yaaaaaaaaaa..........................


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 15, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaa........


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> yaaaaaaaaa........


 
 my cat on lsd thread got closed..

that sadens me. i was just trying to make people aware lol


----------



## birney29 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey im new here too i am stoned like u wouldnt belive and ive just sat and read this whole thread i feel like ive just wasted 5 minutes of my life i will never get back where u guys from ? or do u not wish too disclose that info incase my computer gets seized lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 15, 2009)

Well That's Not Nice, Want Me To Waste Your Whole Life Right Now? If You Read Her Location It Says Canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> FDD's A Bitch.


ikr.



birney29 said:


> hey im new here too i am stoned like u wouldnt belive and ive just sat and read this whole thread i feel like ive just wasted 5 minutes of my life i will never get back where u guys from ? or do u not wish too disclose that info incase my computer gets seized lol


hahaha you wasted 5 minutes?
check out the duration of this thread..
we wasted like 5 weeks
lmfao!

and if my computer gets seized.. dont you think they'd.. seize it from where i live... lmao



Ganjaglutin said:


> Well That's Not Nice, Want Me To Waste Your Whole Life Right Now? If You Read Her Location It Says Canada.


 

maybe s/he had a blonde moment


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ikr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are 16 years old. good-bye.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 15, 2009)

don't do drugs i think that's the lesson here.


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are 16 years old. good-bye.


 how old are you spossed to be to... go on a forum...?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2009)

DAAZE said:


> how old are you spossed to be to... go on a forum...?



you must be 18 to be a member of this forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

DAAZE said:


> how old are you spossed to be to... go on a forum...?


Shouldn't your name be [email protected]@ZE? Gotta stick with the theme, ya know?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

DUDE..... What The Fuck Is FDD's Deal! You Don't Fucking Own This Site. It's Not Yours To Decide Who Can Do Or Say What! Damn You Seriously Abuse Your Power...


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

i think your crusin for a brusin' man this is going to be interesting.

FDD's cool but 2/10 dick scale and ur at a 7.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank You Indianaman!  I Know Who Im Dealing With. I'e Seen It For A Year Now. I've Been Wanting To Be The One To Point Out The Dictatorship For A While Now.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

Why would you defend this stupid thread and choose IT of all threads to make your HUGE statement.

Viva La Revolution


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

Because Every Thread I Post In Is Worth Defending. It Is A Huge Statement. If Nobody Want's To Do It Then It's Gotta Be Big! But Again. Thank You Idianaman, I'm Cruisin For A Bruisin Im A Dick And This Is Going To Be Interesting. Let's See Shall We.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

Have fun with your coup de tas or whatever. i was just saying if FDD is a dick why would you call him out on it? damn.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

No Coup D&#8217;état. I Am Just Havin' Some Fun. It's Interesting Seeing How A Person Like Fdd Would Respond To This. Just Messin' With The Guy. It's Amazing How Peoples Feathers Get Ruffled When I Mess With Him.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

that's why i said it was going to get interesting cuz he normally is like on top of everything.


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh yeahhow are you too young for a forum?i can see if this was a porn forum but jeez, it aint like im not growing.or i wouldnt be here right age is just a number!! :l


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup Yup Yup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> DUDE..... What The Fuck Is FDD's Deal! You Don't Fucking Own This Site. It's Not Yours To Decide Who Can Do Or Say What! Damn You Seriously Abuse Your Power...


I'm confused. How is the banning of a minor by a moderator an abuse of power? That's what moderator's do ...they enforce the rules.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

Indeed Daaze. Age Is But A Number Placed Upon A Person To Tell How Long They've Been On This Earth.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

How Does He Know She's 16? Has He Seen Her Birth Certificate? If She Is For Sure Then Maybe I Might Owe Him An Apology But There Isn't Anyway To Know For Sure.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

that's what i said, 
go away juvie,

thay could get the site in trouble, thus RUI turns in to OVERGROW.

so bugger off.


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm confused. How is the banning of a minor by a moderator an abuse of power? That's what moderator's do ...they enforce the rules.


i dont see why it matters if someone 16 is on this site.. what harm does it do? and im just here for the same thing everyone else it :l


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> that's what i said,
> go away juvie,
> 
> thay could get the site in trouble, thus RUI turns in to OVERGROW.
> ...


how am i a harm to the site lmfaoits not like i dont grow


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

you could have lied and not said a thing and no one would know.

but reading this post gives it away.

go away, or make a new profile and LIE.


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> you could have lied and not said a thing and no one would know.
> 
> but reading this post gives it away.
> 
> go away, or make a new profile and LIE.


my age doesnt even show and your right. i could have not even told anyone. and i should have done that but its just a forum........ i dont see why it matters.......................


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

*sigh*  Why Is The World So Fucked Up. Today Is Bumming Me Out....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

DAAZE said:


> i dont see why it matters if someone 16 is on this site.. what harm does it do? and im just here for the same thing everyone else it :l


Because as long as this site caters to *legal **adult *growers, children compromise the legalities and RIU is liable.
If you want a place to hang out and talk about MySpace, stickers, Twilight, bubblegum and growing - go buy RollitupKIDS.com and let the adults stick to this site.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

that was fucking hilarious.

And Harry Potter

Farts

Poke-mon

it says you have to be 18 when you sign up and the site is legally responsible, so kindly [email protected]$# off.

they already have shut down places like OVERGROW, etc.

I have no where else to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> that was fucking hilarious.
> 
> And Harry Potter
> 
> ...


Maybe they're right, though. Maybe we should open RIU up to kids and setup forums for glitter, Miley Cyrus, ponies and how Skool SUCKZ!!!


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

i still dont see a good argument here.. i still dont see why it matters.. because were all doing the same thing here right. thats what the sites for.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

it is because the bigger people say so and FDD will access your IP adress and call your mom and tell her where your plants are and then you'll get grounded.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

DAAZE said:


> i still dont see a good argument here.. i still dont see why it matters.. because were all doing the same thing here right. thats what the sites for.


And that is exactly why you can't be a member of this site. See you in a couple of years.


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> it is because the bigger people say so and FDD will access your IP adress and call your mom and tell her where your plants are and then you'll get grounded.


lmfao 3 things wrong with that, 1 i live on my own, see im practicly an adult . 2, my mom doesnt care. 3, im using an ip hiding program, so have fun with that. im sure most of the people on this site have one ahaha. its the best way to get around undetected.. how do you think im on if fdd already ip banned [email protected]? he ip banned me. but im on.. weird.................................


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> it is because the bigger people say so and FDD will access your IP adress and call your mom and tell her where your plants are and then you'll get grounded.


lmfao 3 things wrong with that, 1 i live on my own, see im practicly an adult . 2, my mom doesnt care. 3, im using an ip hiding program, so have fun with that. im sure most of the people on this site have one ahaha. its the best way to get around undetected.. how do you think im on if fdd already banned [email protected]? he ip banned me, but im on.. *weird................................. *


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

dude it's really not helping go away before someone reports the thread to a mod and you really get banned.

later.


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> dude it's really not helping go away before someone reports the thread to a mod and you really get banned.
> 
> later.


? report it.. do what you gotta dodoesnt mean i wont be back.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 16, 2009)

So The Question Is:

Should Minors Be Allowed On This Forum.


The Answer Is:

No, Would You Like Someone Teaching Your Children How To Make Meth? I Don't Think So. It Might Be A Bad Comparison But To The Government That's How It Looks. So, No, They Shouldn't.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

i hope your weed plants die and your dog runs away and you find out you were adopted you little brat.


----------



## DAAZE (Jun 16, 2009)

im not looking to be taught i already know, i taught myself how to do what i do, and i know people that are younger then me that are on here ftw.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> So The Question Is:
> 
> Should Minors Be Allowed On This Forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the summary.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

ur an ass go away, nobody wants to talk to you anyway you spoiled brat.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

cuz your being an immature ass who instead of letting anything go decides to keep pushing his damn luck. fuck. i have better things to do than argue with one of the jonas brothers. later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaze said:


> i still dont understand why im getting banned.. its useless when i can just come back. obv soon enough ill make another account and stop buggin, but this is just fun


I hope when you make up your next account you choose not to come back into this thread and announce who you are. The mods will just keep banning you, you won't be able to build a reputation, everyone on this site will think you're just a 1-off poster and no one will bother communicating with you. Sounds to me to be boring all around! Good luck in your next incarnation on RIU. 
*unsubscribed*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> DUDE..... What The Fuck Is FDD's Deal! You Don't Fucking Own This Site. It's Not Yours To Decide Who Can Do Or Say What! Damn You Seriously Abuse Your Power...


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


what the hell does that mean? psychedelic man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2009)

that means that dude is boring me. so i banned him.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

i warned him. (bow) sorry for wasting your time sir.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> i warned him. (bow) sorry for wasting your time sir.


you're cool.


----------



## dahamma (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw this coming a long time ago. I had no idea she was a 16 yr old. creepy.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

i've heard that before.

i was like start another profile and just not say how old you are and it went downhill from there.

i'm 104 myself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah thats' it, tell a 16 GIRL to lie about being 18. can you say "prison". lolo 
was it bristol or willow? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

This thread is 5-too-many pages of skeevieness[sic].


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

ha ha....

plausible deny ability my friends.


----------



## dahamma (Jun 16, 2009)

and then he get's pissed off. Like you're cock blocking. SHE IS 16. My neice is 16 and if I found a older dude hitting on her. Whatever.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

it was chris hansen all along don't be fooled.


----------



## dahamma (Jun 16, 2009)

indianaman said:


> it was chris hansen all along don't be fooled.


I had a bad vibe about this guy a while back.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 16, 2009)

put away your condoms, wndy's and wine-coolers everyone it's chris hansen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq1nfVW0VN4


----------



## daaaze (Jun 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah thats' it, tell a 16 GIRL to lie about being 18. can you say &quot;prison&quot;. lolo
> was it bristol or willow? lol


hahaha PMSL. thats obviously what im going to have to do though lol..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2009)

daaaze said:


> hahaha PMSL. thats obviously what im going to have to do though lol..


try to be a little sneakier though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> try to be a little sneakier though.


wwwwwwwwwwwwwill do


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwwill do


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


 
woah that was a really long gif


----------



## indianaman (Jun 19, 2009)

ha ha this is hilarious.

.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2009)

indianaman said:


> ha ha this is hilarious.
> 
> .


i can't do anything but sit and laugh at this point. 
you can't make this shit up.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 19, 2009)

they're talking about you FDD have you seen this shit?

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/205068-who-fdd-anyway-14.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2009)

indianaman said:


> they're talking about you FDD have you seen this shit?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/205068-who-fdd-anyway-14.html


not another one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

This shit is made for t.v.

Fucking hilarious. Been following this thread forever, why, I don't know


----------



## grow space (Jun 21, 2009)

hellow ya all fellow NEW growers to the site.
keep up the good work...


----------



## cph (Jun 23, 2009)

blaaaaaze said:


> hahaha i know, i dont know why i keep coming back, only cause its funny
> ill be all baked and come talk shit
> with my computer hacking skills
> hahahahahahaha
> ...


Don't you have anything better to do???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2009)

blaaaaaze said:


> hahaha i know, i dont know why i keep coming back, only cause its funny
> ill be all baked and come talk shit
> with my computer hacking skills
> hahahahahahaha
> ...


your proxy isn't what is giving it away. 

and it has nothing to do with Vbulletin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

I won't find you, but I know someone who can . ^ *wink,wink*


----------



## indianaman (Jun 23, 2009)

oh yeah it's summer, schools out....

please close this stupid thread...

...


----------

